# Desperately need home for Cat cant cope with her



## Mushkins (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello, my dad has recently passed away and I am stuck with his cat. She used to be a lovely animal at his place but since she has come to us she has turned horrible. She bullys my cat & is nasty. She wont let anyone groom her and refuses to take any worming medication. I cant cope with her anymore. Ive tried to rehome her at cats protection league & rspca etc but they are all full. I have advertised in local paper, in shop windows, facebook & asked everyone I know but nothing has worked.

She is 12 years old black cat. She does not like other cats or children. She likes to be the only cat in the household. She likes the use of a cat flap & likes her surroundings to be calm as she is quite scared of loud noises.

Please can anyone offer her a good home I am at my wits end with her. I am willing to deliver her anywhere if the home is right for her.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Mushkins,

I am so sorry to hear about your Dad's passing, please accept my condolences. It must be a very upsetting time for you.

Re his cat, I don't know how long she's been with you, but the loss of her primary caregiver (your Dad) and her home will have been a real double whammy for her and even the most placid of cats would take time to adjust - especially as she's suddenly (sadly unavoidably) been catapulted into another cat's territory. In essence, her little world has been turned upside down :-(

It can take months for cats to get used to each other, but in most instances they do manage to reach a truce with each other and rub along together, even if they're never friends. 

My parents inherited my grandmother's cat when she died, and it was not the most loveable cat in the world and indeed, was pretty beastly to our existing (two) cats. For the sake of my Dad's mother's memory (she adored him), we put up with him and he slowly calmed down and blended in with the household. We even grew to be quite fond of him&#8230; after all, someone had to love him!

Please persevere for a little longer with your Dad's puss if you can, and I am sure that other Cat slaves will be along shortly with more advice.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with the above ^^, the poor cat must find all this upheaval pretty bewildering.

If she doesn't desperately need to be groomed then I would just leave her until she['s more used to you, forcing the issue won't help anything.

Have you tried coating the worming tablet in something to trick her? Fish paste works with my two.

Might Zyklene or Feliway be worth a go? You said that she was lovely whilst she was with your dad so she isn't naturally bad tempered, maybe giving her something to calm her down would help settle her and get her back to her old self. Both cats might benefit from it actually as I imagine the resident cat must be pretty stressed by all this too.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Generally lovely people can become monsters, temporarily, when bereaved, and that's without losing their home too! Have you taken her to the vet? It might be worth checking that there are no underlying health problems.


----------



## Mushkins (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello, I understand she is upset. But I am moving into a bedsit. I have found a place to take my other cat, keeping this one is not an option. I have gotten myself in debt having to keep on the place I am in because of trying to re-home her. Im actually starting to resent her a great deal and her nasty behaviour is making it worse.
I know she will never tolerate the cat I already have as he was a kitten my dad purchased 8 years ago. He lived with my dad for 4 years and she never adapted to him at all so he came to live with me. She really does not like other cats or sharing her owner, its not something that will ever change.
When on her own she is a dear, sweet cat.

If anyone has a home please let me know.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

When you began your post with 'I am stuck with my Dad's cat' was going to post that you sounded somewhat resentful, and you have admitted that you are. She's not to know that you are spending more money than necessary because you have been 'stuck with her'. I have found that Zylkene has a good calming effect...my place is too big for Feliway to be of use. Really sad situation...have you tried advertising elsewhere...your veterinary surgery for example?


----------



## Mushkins (Aug 18, 2014)

I have advertised everywhere possible. I have set my moving date for 8 weeks. If she isnt rehomed by then then I dont know what I will do.
Im starting to understand now why people dump animals at the gates of RSPCA in the middle of the night. The situation really is desperate.


----------



## Mushkins (Aug 18, 2014)

I will try the zylkelene & see if it stops her bullying the other cat. He has lost such alot of weight since she came here.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh dear Mushkins, what a difficult situation. Please don't leave her with the RSPCA though - as a 12 yo black cat - she would be euthanised at once, which would be such a sad end for your late Dad's beloved companion :crying:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Mushkins 
Where abouts are you? And can you post some nice photos of the cat needing a home? What is her name?
With a little more info you stand more of a chance of finding her a home, good luck x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

You could try your local Cats Protection as they are much better than RSPCA, although I realise that many shelters are full these days... there are some people on here though who may perhaps be in a position to help, we would like to see some pics first of the cat though


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Alisonfoy said:


> Oh dear Mushkins, what a difficult situation. Please don't leave her with the RSPCA though - as a 12 yo black cat - she would be euthanised at once, which would be such a sad end for your late Dad's beloved companion :crying:


I wouldn't give much for her chances with the RSPCA either...they used to do a 'home for life' scheme (you could make arrangements for them to care for your cat after your death) but I think that was a con as well.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What area is the cat Mushkin...maybe you said already...if so I missed it.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Maybe you put her with your other cat too soon, insted if letting them see each other on a gradual basis, swapping scents etc, she might have been a different cat, she is in a strange place with people and a cat she doent know, she will be confused, and so will your own cat having a strange cat invading her spacehope you can sort something out


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Maybe you put her with your other cat too soon, insted if letting them see each other on a gradual basis, swapping scents etc, she might have been a different cat, she is in a strange place with people and a cat she doent know, she will be confused, and so will your own cat having a strange cat invading her spacehope you can sort something out


Agree jaycee...whenever I have a new arrival, I keep him or her separate from the others for a few weeks so they know there's another cat there, can sense and smell it, but can't confront it. I must say the last one, an entire Tom but so tiny you wouldn't believe it, like a dwarf, turned out to be a nightmare, made the mistake of getting in between him and my big ginger lad and the dwarf went for the other boy hammer and tong, really mangled my legs. He's castrated now and well settled and friends with Hamlet (the ginger) but it took a long time...a few months, even after he was done.


----------



## Raeeeeeee (Nov 20, 2012)

In what area do you live? I'm wondering if my rescue could take the cat and find a home for her. I think there are actions you could take to make her more settled, but it's clear that you've made up your mind.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Poor cat has not only been wrenched from the one person she loved for the last 12 years, but also her home. She must be bewildered! How incredibly sad, and I sincerely hope my own son has more compassion, should anything happen to me.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I fear this poor cat has probably already been got rid of 
The OP has not been back to this thread for almost a week.
I don't understand why photos and area have not been put on here - with a little bit more effort from OP and we may get the cat a home! 
Hopefully OP will come back and accept Raeeee's offer of help.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is the downside of not being able to pm new members! At least if the rules were changed, we could have sent a pm which would have generated an email to come back to the thread.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

What about trying the cinnamon trust? They work with pets of bereaved owners. Good luck on your search & I'm sorry to learn of the loss of your father.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> I fear this poor cat has probably already been got rid of


I hope not. Who would get rid of a cat that was a family member?


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Britt said:


> I hope not. Who would get rid of a cat that was a family member?


When my Mum had to go into a care home last year, I felt the least I could do was to give her cat a chance of a home with us even though he wasn't the friendliest individual and had some bad habits (like scratching furniture and not averse to lashing out with claws extended).

We gave him lots of attention and affection in the first months as he tried to adapt to us and we adapted to him. We played with him in the garden, let him come and go as he pleased, and he responded really well. He has modified his behaviour to get what he wants and we've become very attached to him. He'll never be a lap cat (never was) but looking after him has been very rewarding, not least because I can't do that for Mum herself. She still speaks of him as her cat which of course he is - we're just taking care of him because she can't.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

So sad for the cat


----------



## Mushkins (Aug 18, 2014)

Thankyou for your comments of support. All I want is a good home for this cat so she can live out her years in a safe place suitable for her. I have turned down 3 places that are not suitable I am not prepared to give her to just anyone, she was my dads cat and I want her to be happy & well looked after. I have known this cat since she was 2 years old. I know her temperament I know her likes & her dislikes. 
I realise this is the wrong place to look for a home for her as the people on here already have cats, I am still searching for a home for her.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Send a photo and some information to all your local veterinary practices via Facebook. Most will be more than happy to share the appeal on their pages and hopefully it will get shared around local Facebook users.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mushkins, it's usual to provide a photo, that may help. Also say what area you are in. There is also one possible offer of help from Raeeeeeee so you could let her know if you want her help.


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Do hope you find a nice home for your Dad's cat, Mushkins. 

I admit that in the upset of finding Mum the right care home, we did consider for a while that Blackie might have to go to a cat rescue place to be rehomed. He spent so many weeks in a local cattery in N Somerset while everything was being sorted out. The cattery owner became so fond of him she said if she hadn't already got an older cat, she would have adopted him herself. She cried when we took him away. A few months later, I let her know how well things had turned out for all of us.

The funniest thing is that just after we found the right care home for Mum and before we decided to take Blackie on, I spoke to her on the phone about him and she said (and I quote) 'I've been thinking about Blackie - the best thing is for him to be put down'  I couldn't believe my ears and realised that she didn't know what she was saying. But the next week, when I mentioned that he couldn't stay in a cattery any longer, not least because of the cost, she said 'Sell the house, he's worth it'  

We still laugh about this today.

Good luck Mushkins. Please let us know how you get on. I understand, having been in a similar situation, just how sad this is for all concerned.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Britt said:


> I hope not. Who would get rid of a cat that was a family member?


Britt...plenty of people would. A friend of mine lived next to an old lady with three children. When she died he and his wife wondered who would take her cat, but assumed that one of the three would do. One day they heard a banging and Ken, an ex-policeman, decided to check that no-one was breaking in to the now empty house. And guess what? It was one of the sons nailing up the cat flap. When Ken asked who was taking the cat, the reply was: ''I don't know and I care even less.It's in the garden somewhere.'' Not even an attempt to get it rehomed. Needless to say, Ken took the cat and kept it with his two little sister dogs (which he took on after the death of his own mother). So there's your answer I'm afraid Brett. Some animals deserve better than man gives them.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

When my dad died I sold the house to a friendly lady. I couldn't take Esteban, my dad's cat with me at the time because I was living in a tiny flat (basically a small bedroom, tiny kitchen and bathroom. Since she wasn't planning on moving into my dad's former house immediately, she offered to take care of him. It was difficult for me to leave the cat behind but I had no other option. I visited Esteban every day bringing him treats and playing with him. He died at 17 and the vet told me at the time that he had lived a good life.


----------



## Mushkins (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi everybody, a quick update, I found a home for the cat right at the last minute. A friends mum had recently lost her beloved dog and I took a chance and asked her. She was happy to take the cat, so all is well


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

That's great news, Mushkins


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really pleased you found a home.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So pleased to read this


----------

